# Using electric netting with goats



## CountryGoalie (Aug 31, 2004)

Okay... I've been researching using a woven wire field fencing perimeter on our fields... and I've been looking at the idea of using E'Stop 9/42/6 Electric Netting to divide and move for rotational grazing within the permanent woven wire perimeter. I had someone mention that they didn't have very good luck with their electric netting from Premier, so I'd like a few more opinions. Do any of you use this with your goats for rotational grazing? Pros? Cons? 

The one I'm looking at specifically is here:
http://www.premier1supplies.com/fencing.php?mode=detail&fence_id=103


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

I have a friend who loves the stuff for his chickens and loves it, dont know about goats


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

We hae used it for 2 years had no problems with it ever. We use it for sheep and goats. I like the 46 inch permanet one better. Prefer the smaller spacing between the holes. Make sure you get extra posts if the ground is uneven, you weave them in and twist the top strand around the top to pull a section tight. We go up hills and over streams. Sometimes you need to use rocks at the bottom to stop a gap.

Works for us, I know some people have had problems but if installed right, etc, they work fine.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

We use it all the time. Get the tall one. Haven't had a goat get out yet.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I love, love, love my electro net from Premiere.
I got the extra step in posts, but I got mine from TSC.
I also waited to buy it until they had a 'free shipping' sale.
I use it for my goats and I have used it for sheep.
Wonderful. Foolproof. Never fails. Worry free. Easy (enough) to move (unless you are trying to weave it through heavy, heavy brush for the goats, then it is horrid, but everything is horrid then)
I have cut it, clipped it back together, taken it apart again and then clipped it back together.
You cannot go wrong.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

I used to hate this stuff, until I tried doing 4 strands of individual polywire strands. GACK! Now I like; only problem is, doesn't work to well on the rockier slopes. Works great, except it should always be kept plugged in, lest someone strangle themselves.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm another fan of Premier electric netting. I don't remember the exact model but it was a little over $100 so delivery was free. Works great for me!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

You are right it must ALWAYS be HOT!


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm getting ready to fence the last 10 acres of our land in 3 strands of Super HOT electric wire - I HOPE the goats stay in. I let them free range right now - and they usually stay in this area anyway. We'll see.

I have heard nothing but good things about the net.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

We use a bit of everything in our pasture.
The netting works quite well even though it's the shorter stuff. Even keeps the billys separate from the does.
It must be hot all the time.

We also run 3 strands of hot barbed wire around the perimeter but we put plastic snow fence on the other side so the goats get a better idea of where the fence is.
We tried 3 with no backing and it didn't work well, haven't had an escape with the snow fence in place.


----------



## RedSonja (May 16, 2010)

edit to add: If your goats haven't been in netting before you will have to stay in sight/earshot of them several days to cut power and untangle them until they learn to respect the fence. Even now after months of no issues we don't leave them in it if we leave the property. They go to the barn until we get home.

We use this one:

http://www.farmtek.com/farm/supplies/prod1;;pg108071_+108076.html

As long as it's set up correctly (stakes in all the way and the correct distance apart) and is hot, goats stay in. If my child skimps on the setup and there's one loose stake or the hot wire connection is not correct, then goats know it and leave at their leisure. 

I did buy an extra dozen tent stakes to use with it, since it only comes with four stakes. Our land has uneven spots that can make it hard to get the netting good and tight without those extra stakes. 










-Sonja


----------

